# Girloncinema has officially hit the big time! Tony Khan responds to her after flagging her ppv review



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

What IS fair use? This debate may go on for many years until the Supreme Court steps in and passes a bill.

But as far as I know of my limited knowledge of this...FAIR USE. Its ok to show very small clips of said material your reviewing and still pics AS LONG as you provide commentary/critic over it.

I believe this is the broad definition of fair use. Yet youtube says its ok and allow the original provider to flag and claim your revenue for using their videos/pics.

So who's in the right here? 

Its not illegal to post very short clips and pictures as long as you talk about yet Tony says its illegal pirating. 

A lot of people are bashing Tony in the comments yet some are coming to Tony's defense saying he's right and he has the right to flag her videos and claim any money she makes from these videos.

She may have to change her video reviews of AEW going foward...if she does at all now after this. 

Shoutout to whoever it was here who posted about GirlonCinema. Have yall seen the Chris Jericho documentary? Hilarious 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369710438326431746


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AEW is petty as hell.

lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've watched a few of her videos and I kinda feel sorry for her because she's clearly dating a wrestling fan and definitely would not be watching wrestling if he didn't make her. But then her wrestling content took off, when her real passion is movie reviews


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree with TK.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Dont use shit that's not yours to make revenue....is this not common knowledge?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Isn't she a female version of Cornette? Without having the experience of actuslly being in the business? 

In the sense that she hates for revenue.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dont use shit that's not yours to make revenue....is this not common knowledge?


Fair use is fair use and has been for for a long time. Movie/TV reviewers are allowed to show short clips as long as they add their own original commentary or criticism.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

You can't just post entire segments of the show, or any show for that matter and use it for your own monetary benefit. Like no TV show or any wrestling show would allow you to do that because you're basically making money off something you don't own. And no, doing a review over it doesn't count.

You can use like 15-30 second clips at most, her videos were doing entire segments. That's the difference, and I don't really feel any sympathy for her here and am on Tony's side. Also, I bet Warnermedia and TNT probably are taking these down and would so even without Tony even knowing. Big media and television companies hate that stuff.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Fair use is fair use and has been for for a long time. Movie/TV reviewers are allowed to show short clips as long as they add their own original commentary or criticism.


The girl makes money shitting on AEW and using their content...i would do the same.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Fair use is fair use and has been for for a long time. Movie/TV reviewers are allowed to show short clips as long as they add their own original commentary or criticism.


TK is not the only one stopping people from using their content for revenue, and if youtube allows the censorship then I'd say its fair for the actual creator of the content to do whatever they like.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

People even have to do small cuts when they react to songs or official clip.

Also i laughed when she wrote "this means war", girl if he wants TK can take your whole channel down XD


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't feel bad for her

Sucks that all those other sites got their clips pulled though. 15 to 30 second clips should be fine as long as you're reviewing them. That said,* fair use has never meant anything on Youtube and likely never will.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> The girl makes money shitting on AEW and using their content...i would do the same.


Which of course is completely allowable if the clips being used are not substantial and include original commentary or criticism. To say otherwise would be news to any TV/Movie/Book reviewer that includes clips from what they are reviewing. The purpose and content of the original content being added cannot be relevant unless it is against the TOS of the site (nudity, illegal activities depicted etc).


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

isn't this the WWE fangirl who had the WWE belts in front of her in a video while telling people why AEW sucks
yeah, fuck her and her channel
youtube wrestling commentary is one of the lowest forms of entertainment on the planet


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Which of course is completely allowable if the clips being used are not substantial and include original commentary or criticism. To say otherwise would be news to any TV/Movie/Book reviewer that includes clips from what they are reviewing. The purpose and content of the original content being added cannot be relevant unless it is against the TOS of the site (nudity, illegal activities depicted etc).


Yep, but they are substancial. You are shitting on TK here only because you don´t like him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> TK is not the only one stopping people from using their content for revenue, and if youtube allows the censorship then I'd say its fair for the actual creator of the content to do whatever they like.


Again, you have to follow the actual law and TOS. If she is posting entire segments that is a different story. Just clips is OK. I have only watched her once and found her voice really annoying so I do not want to check.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

45banshee said:


> What IS fair use? This debate may go on for many years until the Supreme Court steps in and passes a bill.
> 
> But as far as I know of my limited knowledge of this...FAIR USE. Its ok to show very small clips of said material your reviewing and still pics AS LONG as you provide commentary/critic over it.
> 
> ...


Shes not using short clips or still pics she was using full segments (atleast the videos I seen)so yeah she is completely in the wrong. Just off of principle of pirating in the first place I'd shut everything she had AEW related down too.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Isn't she a female version of Cornette? Without having the experience of actuslly being in the business?
> 
> In the sense that she hates for revenue.


She's not a wrestling fan and mostly she just makes jokes. I would say her content is more like a reaction video.

I think she blew up in wrestling by accident


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I never watched her videos before but if they were taken down then that mean that she was showing more than a couple image here and there


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yep, but they are substancial. You are shitting on TK here only because you don´t like him.


I have not said anything about Tony in this thread. I am commenting on how fair use works.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Which of course is completely allowable if the clips being used are not substantial and include original commentary or criticism. To say otherwise would be news to any TV/Movie/Book reviewer that includes clips from what they are reviewing. The purpose and content of the original content being added cannot be relevant unless it is against the TOS of the site (nudity, illegal activities depicted etc).


Yeah but the TOS of youtube is essentially "get fucked". People get accounts deleted over FAKE copyright claims from people who aren't even associated with a given company. I don't think she has a chance in hell of getting those put back up, even if she was 100% in the right


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> *Shes not using short clips or still pics she was using full segments *(atleast the videos I seen)so yeah she is completely in the wrong. Just off of principle of pirating in the first place I'd shut everything she had AEW related down too.


Well if that's the case she should be happy to have been able to do that for that long


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> People even have to do small cuts when they react to songs or official clip.
> 
> Also i laughed when she wrote "this means war", girl if he wants TK can take your whole channel down XD


Yeah I laughed my ass off at that....

What are you gonna do post victim videos on youtube LMFAO???


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Well if that's the case she should be happy to have been able to do that for that long


Yeah I seen 2 of her videos(all I could stand of her whiney voice)and it wasnt just short clips the girl is fucked.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> Yeah but the TOS of youtube is essentially "get fucked". People get accounts deleted over FAKE copyright claims from people who aren't even associated with a given company. I don't think she has a chance in hell of getting those put back up, even if she was 100% in the right


I know. I have heard Joe Rogan talk extensively about how much he dealt with it and him getting something demonitized or pulled off meant a lot of lost revenue given his numbers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is when Tony needs to get out of his feelings, just ignore her. One thing you're never going to win a fight with the internet. He might have all the business right in the world to do it, idk because that fair use shit is tricky. But the handling of the botch and this just makes him look goofy. Now he's given her more attention what a goober.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah I laughed my ass off at that....
> 
> What are you gonna do post victim videos on youtube LMFAO???


Youtube prima donnas do this all the time about copyright.




This loser started it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

45banshee said:


> What IS fair use? This debate may go on for many years until the Supreme Court steps in and passes a bill.
> 
> But as far as I know of my limited knowledge of this...FAIR USE. Its ok to show very small clips of said material your reviewing and still pics AS LONG as you provide commentary/critic over it.
> 
> ...


i’m going to post whole clips of Star Wars with my ‘review’ over it and turn on ad revenue

I’m sure Disney won’t mind

in context.... not even SNL plays clips of stuff in their ‘Weekend Update’ - and they‘re a powerhouse


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This is when Tony needs to get out of his feelings, just ignore her. One thing you're never going to win a fight with the internet. He might have all the business right in the world to do it, idk because that fair use shit is tricky. But the handling of the botch and this just makes him look goofy. Now he's given her more attention what a goober.


TK is just the worst. I appreciate AEW existing and his hand in it, but as a promoter and booker he annoys the hell outta me. It wasn't even 24 hours after the big botch and he was saying that there were more aces up their sleeve for 2021... Like I would ever believe another surprise from him after that PPV


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> TK is just the worst. I appreciate AEW existing and his hand in it, but as a promoter and booker he annoys the hell outta me. It wasn't even 24 hours after the big botch and he was saying that there were more aces up their sleeve for 2021... Like I would ever believe another surprise from him after that PPV


Was he wrong here?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Remember how the blind defenders said Tony Khan himself would NEVER strike people and some company was doing it automatically? *


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I actually agree with Tony Khan on something... 😖


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

The trick is to review only old obscure shit like RLM or keep it audio only


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m going to post whole clips of Star Wars with my ‘review’ over it and turn on ad revenue
> 
> I’m sure Disney won’t mind


If they do they will be as petty as AEW and Tony Khan, ask La Parka.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shock Street said:


> TK is just the worst. I appreciate AEW existing and his hand in it, but as a promoter and booker he annoys the hell outta me. It wasn't even 24 hours after the big botch and he was saying that there were more aces up their sleeve for 2021... Like I would ever believe another surprise from him after that PPV


He's not the worst lol. But he's just emotional, her biggest video has 37k videos he just gave her more attention than she's ever had. On top of that things like this loses more fans than it gains him. Nobody is going to go "hey that Tony is a cool guy" that didn't already like him. But some will certainly go "man Tony is a goof/dick".


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Was he wrong here?


I think responding to random people on Twitter always makes him look bad. I also don't think review videos are equivalent to pirating.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> People even have to do small cuts when they react to songs or official clip.
> 
> Also i laughed when she wrote "this means war", girl if he wants TK can take your whole channel down XD


Well.. She might.
"for want of a nail, the shoe was lost; for want of a shoe the horse was lost; and for want of a horse the rider was lost. All for the want of a horse-shoe nail "


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> He's not the worst lol. But he's just emotional, her biggest video has 37k videos he just gave her more attention than she's ever had. On top of that things like this loses more fans than it gains him. Nobody is going to go "hey that Tony is a cool guy" that didn't already like him. But some will certainly go "man Tony is a goof/dick".


*There was literally no good that could come out of him responding to her. It will always look like the big bad billionaire bullying a little girl. He has no concept of optics or self-awareness.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> The trick is to review only old obscure shit like RLM or keep it audio only


Once in awhile I'll watch a channel where its these two black dudes reacting to old Spongebob episodes (they never watched the show prior to this somehow), and its actually hilarious. But they actually rigged up a mirror that catches the reflection of the TV, and somehow they haven't gotten videos taken down.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Shock Street said:


> I think responding to random people on Twitter always makes him look bad. I also don't think review videos are equivalent to pirating.


Well, she puts minutes of clips...and is monetizing with ad revenues...


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> View attachment 98467
> 
> 
> This + her Nyla comments = I don't feel bad for her


She really tweeted that?!

What a bitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> I think responding to random people on Twitter always makes him look bad. I also don't think review videos are equivalent to pirating.


I disagree about the former. Even though people may dislike what he say it is transparent. 




 is probably the worst it backfired but at least he isnt hiding behind PR speak


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Who?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If it's full clips/segments that she's using then Tony Khan kinda has a point although that girl isn't interesting enough to do a proper review without clips. She sounds like a bitch too, just because you get strikes you're gonna be a dick to the staff and wrestlers on Twitter? Girl bye.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There was literally no good that could come out of him responding to her. It will always look like the big bad billionaire bullying a little girl. He has no concept of optics or self-awareness.*


Exactly like unless you really like Tony it just looks goofy. Like it's one thing to maybe throw a joke at fans sometimes, but getting into a pissing context is just silly. It's especially a bad look when YouTubers have been complaining about copywriterl strikes, just adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Once in awhile I'll watch a channel where its these two black dudes reacting to old Spongebob episodes (they never watched the show prior to this somehow), and its actually hilarious. But they actually rigged up a mirror that catches the reflection of the TV, and somehow they haven't gotten videos taken down.


Probably because its a tiny box


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

What is free use on youtube is kinda muddy waters.... There's countless channels on the site that do reviews for all sorts of media using clips and that. And a lot of time they do get striked even with "free use".


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

AEW Will Not Go After Fans Who Pull Clips For Social Media


WWE likes to own everything that makes it out there on the IWC. This has caused them to issue plenty of "take down" notices when a social media account




www.ringsidenews.com





If she uses gifs she should be alright but that'll be hard to distinguish a gif from a clip.

I never saw the Brodie Lee tweet before girl that's way out of line


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Let's be honest, regardless of whether or not her showing those clips falls under fair use,(I believe it does) he would not be striking her videos if she had a positive review. TK is basically a money mark who made it big. He's getting butthurt over the opinion of some 20 something year old who has like 4000 subscribers. That's utterly pathetic.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Let's be honest, regardless of whether or not her showing those clips falls under fair use,(I believe it does) he would not be striking her videos if she had a positive review. TK is basically a money mark who made it big. He's getting butthurt over the opinion of some 20 something year old who has like 4000 subscribers. That's utterly pathetic.


Well, she is a bitch and deserves it.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't like her and her videos but that's a bad look for Tony, imo.

But hey, AEW has cracked on stuff like highlight videos on the past so its really nothing surprising on that regard.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ProjectGargano said:


> Well, she is a bitch and deserves it.


So is Tony


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, what a fucking dick. True colours coming out. From what I’ve seen of her, Girl On Cinema was NOT using full clips. Shit like this should be fair game for criticism and parody. No one is getting their AEW content jollies off watching her YouTube channel. Like it or not, her views are what is getting her attention, not the AEW content. Everyone should be able to admit that to themselves. TK did it because he is a cunt and can’t stand his product being bashed. He’s everything he postured he wouldn’t be.

By the way, the criticism SHE gets seems to be largely because she is a woman or because of her voice, which Is probably way more linked to casual misogyny in a lot of cases than people realise. I haven’t watched anywhere near all her content, but if she said something transphobic about Nyla, that is shitty and deserves actual genuine criticism. But it doesn’t make TK right — legally or ethically — and I’ve got to say: She seems to handle heat way better than Tony.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Fair use and copyrighing is a such a tricky thing.

Iv seen a few YouTube channels that got completely terminated cause Toieanimation copyright struck every One Piece reaction the youtuber has done.

10 minutes of the show shown falls under fair use yet Toeianimation will copyright strike it. You can mute the audio, make the video transparent, show 7 minutes instead of 10 it doesn't matter they will strike your One Piece reaction video which can delete your entire channel.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Ok i keep seeing people say "she posts whole segments" 

Iv seen pretty much all her wrestling reviews. From what I remember watching she does not post whole segments. Its little small 2-5 second clips and pictures in her videos while she reviews. That falls under fair use.

Tony is hurt cause im very sure she was trashing the ppv. If she was glowing praising the show giving it 5 Meltzer stars he'd moat likely leave it and her alone


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

45banshee said:


> Ok i keep seeing people say "she posts whole segments"
> 
> Iv seen pretty much all her wrestling reviews. From what I remember watching she does not post whole segments. Its little small 2-5 second clips and pictures in her videos while she reviews. That falls under fair use.
> 
> Tony is hurt cause im very sure she was trashing the ppv. If she was glowing praising the show giving it 5 Meltzer stars he'd moat likely leave it and her alone


Well these particular videos where long portioned clips but they were muted and talked over for the most part


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Holy shit, what a fucking dick. True colours coming out. From what I’ve seen of her, Girl On Cinema was NOT using full clips. Shit like this should be fair game for criticism and parody. No one is getting their AEW content jollies off watching her YouTube channel. Like it or not, her views are what is getting her attention, not the AEW content. Everyone should be able to admit that to themselves. TK did it because he is a cunt and can’t stand his product being bashed. He’s everything he postured he wouldn’t be.
> 
> By the way, the criticism SHE gets seems to be largely because she is a woman or because of her voice, which Is probably way more linked to casual misogyny in a lot of cases than people realise. I haven’t watched anywhere near all her content, but if she said something transphobic about Nyla, that is shitty and deserves actual genuine criticism. But it doesn’t make TK right — legally or ethically — and I’ve got to say: She seems to handle heat way better than Tony.


Because she is a woman? OMFG


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well. Tony Khan has the right to do this. With that said, we know why he’s doing it. He’s embarrassed.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

The Wood said:


> By the way, the criticism SHE gets seems to be largely because she is a woman *or because of her voice*, which Is probably way more linked to casual misogyny in a lot of cases than people realise. I haven’t watched anywhere near all her content, but if she said something transphobic about Nyla, that is shitty and deserves actual genuine criticism. But it doesn’t make TK right — legally or ethically — and I’ve got to say: She seems to handle heat way better than Tony.


Look, if you're a man, woman or whatever and you're a commentator with an annoying voice im not gonna watch and might make a joke or two, thats just how it is.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Because she is a woman? OMFG


Yeah, and TK is a desi, but its okay to be casually racist towards them - just look at Reddit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

45banshee said:


> Ok i keep seeing people say "she posts whole segments"
> 
> Iv seen pretty much all her wrestling reviews. From what I remember watching she does not post whole segments. Its little small 2-5 second clips and pictures in her videos while she reviews. That falls under fair use.
> 
> Tony is hurt cause im very sure she was trashing the ppv. If she was glowing praising the show giving it 5 Meltzer stars he'd moat likely leave it and her alone


Granted, I haven’t seen every video she’s ever done, but given what her show seems to be, and how she ultimately wants to market herself (you can tell she knows she’s pretty), I doubt she’s doing full clips. And hearing people accuse her of doing that doesn’t seem...right. Seems more like an emotional response themselves.

Shock Street has had the best criticisms, because they actually seem to go after her actual content and her being mean, but it’s not necessarily a legal point. Most of the others seem to be “Girl knows nothing! She’s fucked! Can’t stand her voice! She’d never touch me!” All pretty bitter and irrelevant to the conversation.

If this were TK going after Vince Russo — a guy I cannot stand — I’d like to think I’d be saying the same thing. That is so fucking stupid.

The people defending Khan in this seem to be the types of people who get their jollies off when a company finds a way to monetise water. Sorry if that’s a generalisation. But most other people seem to be able to see the pettiness and dickishness of going after a YouTuber just because they criticise your content. That’s not the perception you want your management to have. It’s not the perception they claimed their management would foster. This is supposed to be the “nice” company, remember?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

You're getting really defensive about this lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Well. Tony Khan has the right to do this. With that said, we know why he’s doing it. He’s embarrassed.


He has the right period.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Look, if you're a man, woman or whatever and you're a commentator with an annoying voice im not gonna watch and might make a joke or two, thats just how it is.


Lots of people are finding her voice annoying though _because_ she’s a woman saying things they don’t want to hear her say. I’m not saying that’s the case with you, and in no way telling you to support her (especially if she is a shitty person), but don’t for one second think that if she were saying nice things about AEW people would be as frequently ragging on her voice. A lot of AEW fanboys would be begging her to do ASMR for them to jack to if she thought TK was booker of the year and just doing his best.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean I still think he is being petty for caring that much to respond to her, but he also has the right to take that stuff down if he feels like I mentioned. Everything else about this is purely speculative.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

He has every right to take down such videos as they are his property after all.

Not sure the bitching towards AEW regarding this seems petty quite frankly.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I mean I still think he is being petty for caring that much to respond to her, but he also has the right to take that stuff down if he feels like I mentioned. Everything else about this is purely speculative.


Does he though?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Does he though?


Yes its youtube which gives the creator of the content the right to strike anything down they feel is profiting off of their content. 

Btw fuck this girl she can cry a river a drown in it for all I care.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Lots of people are finding her voice annoying though _because_ she’s a woman saying things they don’t want to hear her say. I’m not saying that’s the case with you, and in no way telling you to support her (especially if she is a shitty person), but don’t for one second think that if she were saying nice things about AEW people would be as frequently ragging on her voice. A lot of AEW fanboys would be begging her to do ASMR for them to jack to if she thought TK was booker of the year and just doing his best.


The woman angle is weird given that Cornette doesn't get a dude pass or whatever


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It does feel kind of weird that Tony would respond to her. Maybe he lets Brandon Cutler run his Twitter or something


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

He makes a fair point but let's be honest. If you replace Tony khan name with vince or triple h

People on here and reddit would say "wwe is evil for picking on a small youtuber"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Does he though?


If she was using entire clips of longer segments and monetizing them, then yeah he does given how fair use is right now, regardless of his own pettiness in this situation.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

45banshee said:


> What IS fair use? This debate may go on for many years until the Supreme Court steps in and passes a bill.
> 
> But as far as I know of my limited knowledge of this...FAIR USE. Its ok to show very small clips of said material your reviewing and still pics AS LONG as you provide commentary/critic over it.
> 
> ...


Are you fucking serious,tony con you just this girl bigger then she was,you insecure dumb ass.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yes its youtube which gives the creator of the content the right to strike anything down they feel is profiting off of their content.
> 
> Btw fuck this girl she can cry a river a drown in it for all I care.


See WWFNoMercy, this is what I’m talking about.

Also don’t think that is how content works. Nor should it be. Parody and criticism is so important.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Kinda off topic, but one of her tweets to TK today says that AEW Dark had been claimed by WWE a few times? Any truth to that? I'm interested in why that might have happened, but I assume it's either untrue or WWE just fucked up. I can't find a damn thing about it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't know why tk feels like he has to be the nice guy and justify his actions, vince wouldn't allow his product to be copyrighted and wouldn't give a fuck about hurting someone else's revenue if it potentially affected his revenue, I mean does far worse petty shit for the love of money and it doesn't turn fans away from the product.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Two Sheds said:


> Fair use is fair use and has been for for a long time. Movie/TV reviewers are allowed to show short clips as long as they add their own original commentary or criticism.


I've seen some people use jump-cuts every 5-10 seconds, some people use a zoom in-and-out, others a fade in-and-out, while some, just don't care. That is just a loophole that obviously needs to be re-worded for use in 2021. When a video gets flagged, it's pulled by YouTube, or the owner/rights holder that forces its removal from their channel. Actual news (videos, reports, live, etc.) are pretty much fair game, if you really want to dig through the legal-speak of the law itself.


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

This guy really wasn't made for the pro wrestling business.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Do film production companies shut down 


Shock Street said:


> Kinda off topic, but one of her tweets to TK today says that AEW Dark had been claimed by WWE a few times? Any truth to that? I'm interested in why that might have happened, but I assume it's either untrue or WWE just fucked up. I can't find a damn thing about it.


I have no knowledge about this, but it seems possible to me that AEW Dark could possibly feature a lot of references that aren’t kosher through trademarks and that sort of thing. Maybe a commentator using a wrestler’s old gimmick name or something? Would not know for sure.

I bet a lot of people wouldn’t be as willing to defend WWE’s right to control content as Tony Khan’s, lol. Are some of these parties the same that get upset that the WWE wants to control third party deals?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Machismo88 said:


> This guy really wasn't made for the pro wrestling business.


He’s got thin enough skin to pull off a great blade job if he wanted to do some garbage matches.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I have no knowledge about this, but it seems possible to me that AEW Dark could possibly feature a lot of references that aren’t kosher through trademarks and that sort of thing. Maybe a commentator using a wrestler’s old gimmick name or something? Would not know for sure.
> 
> I bet a lot of people wouldn’t be as willing to defend WWE’s right to control content as Tony Khan’s, lol. Are some of these parties the same that get upset that the WWE wants to control third party deals?


The only thing that comes to mind is Taz makes a lot of Triple H jokes whenever this guy named Ryzin comes out, Taz always goes "Terra Ryzing!". I've fallen off of watching Dark though because it's too long, even if I do love hearing Taz roasting the matches as they happen (which happens a lot).


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Dizzie said:


> I don't know why tk feels like he has to be the nice guy and justify his actions, vince wouldn't allow his product to be copyrighted and wouldn't give a fuck about hurting someone else's revenue if it potentially affected his revenue, I mean does far worse petty shit for the love of money and it doesn't turn fans away from the product.


Thank you for making sense here. If there's any company that silences people, it's WWE and their own fucking people. No Twitch, alt-Twitter, YouTube, OnlyFans, etc. The ban-hammer of right/wrong corporate mandate, is not brand loyal.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Thank you for making sense here. If there's any company that silences people, it's WWE and their own fucking people. No Twitch, alt-Twitter, YouTube, OnlyFans, etc. The ban-hammer of right/wrong corporate mandate, is not brand loyal.


I can kinda understand the WWE which is a PG product not wanting their wrestlers to have OnlyFans lol


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Whether it's a wrestling company, Disney, Netflix or even game developers if someone's trashing their product at the same time as infringing their copywrite it always risks a claim and punitive action by the platform. 

It's all about grace and favour, there's not much of that if the critique is calling the product the shits.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Granted, I haven’t seen every video she’s ever done, but given what her show seems to be, and how she ultimately wants to market herself (you can tell she knows she’s pretty), I doubt she’s doing full clips. And hearing people accuse her of doing that doesn’t seem...right. Seems more like an emotional response themselves.
> 
> Shock Street has had the best criticisms, because they actually seem to go after her actual content and her being mean, but it’s not necessarily a legal point. Most of the others seem to be “Girl knows nothing! She’s fucked! Can’t stand her voice! She’d never touch me!” All pretty bitter and irrelevant to the conversation.
> 
> ...


Tony con won't last in this business, very long if he is that much of a pussy.and I guess the term,the customer is always right is dead in aew.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Prime example on why I never want to start a wrestling review channel because of the bullshit fair use tricky shit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shock Street said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is Taz makes a lot of Triple H jokes whenever this guy named Ryzin comes out, Taz always goes "Terra Ryzing!". I've fallen off of watching Dark though because it's too long, even if I do love hearing Taz roasting the matches as they happen (which happens a lot).


I’ve heard of something like that, come to think of it. That sort of thing is immediately where my mind went.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I wonder how cinemasins gets away with his videos. I know he adds commentary but he plays clips from the movies straight up audio as well

Pretty much plays the relevant parts of a movie


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Christopher Near said:


> I wonder how cinemasins gets away with his videos. I know he adds commentary but he plays clips from the movies straight up audio as well
> 
> Pretty much plays the relevant parts of a movie


He probably doesn’t say anything bad, or the targets aren’t as insecure.

Girl on Cinema sounds like she would do cinema reviews too. They obviously haven’t been shut down. That would probably be because if using content in that way is considered promotion, then why stop someone promoting you? If it’s considered their own content around promotional material, you just don’t get that hurt about it, because it’s not cutting into your business anyway. No one who wants to see Terminator 8 is not going because of a bad review or because people saw an action snippet with someone talking over the top, no matter what they said.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Thank you for making sense here. If there's any company that silences people, it's WWE and their own fucking people. No Twitch, alt-Twitter, YouTube, OnlyFans, etc. The ban-hammer of right/wrong corporate mandate, is not brand loyal.


WWE comes after everyone, they want to control everyone and everything, that´s nothing new, and it has been discussed MANY times. But you don´t see Vince McMahon make a fool of himself by tweeting to some random girl about how much it costs to produce Raw or Smackdown.
A little professionalism from Tony would help- He´s not one of "the boys", he´s the goddamed owner.
Notice by the way how people still refer to Vince as mr. McMahon (or the senile old fool if they´re angry), while Tony Khan is often referred to as just "Tony". There´s simply not the same respect around Tony as there is around Vince McMahon, and tweets like this doesn´t help him getting respect.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Tony isn’t a boss. Think of him as a cool friend. His dad paid a band to let him play base in there, so come over to his office any time for a jam.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Tony being a little bit petty there I see. The Twitter replies are just cringe as well so many people backing him up saying "Oh My God you just fucking buried her my dude" or "Damn you didn't have to destroy her like that"

Like what??


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Tony being a little bit petty there I see. The Twitter replies are just cringe as well so many people backing him up saying "Oh My God you just fucking buried her my dude" or "Damn you didn't have to destroy her like that"
> 
> Like what??


That's what we call twitter


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Lmao @ anyone who even remotely tries to defend her. As a content creator myself, I don't know what minor amount of functioning brain cells she has that tell her that she is within grounds of fair use. Her ENTIRE video is footage of AEW. She nitpicks words to fit her narrative but doesn't paint the whole picture of what fair use actually is. Trash videos, trash creator, trashier person. She has a tweet where she called something in memory of Brodie's death "cringe".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Also let's face it if she was a man nobody would give a shit about AEW flagging her.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Also let's face it if she was a man nobody would give a shit about AEW flagging her.


Lol? Get your silly outdated comments out of here.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Also let's face it if she was a man nobody would give a shit about AEW flagging her.


I don´t give a shit about AEW flagging her, it´s in their rights to do so. But I do care about an owner being so sensitive that he actually takes time to tweet the random girl about her pirating a show that costs him "millions" to produce. Between his failed Football, Soccer and Wrestling promotion ownerships, you´d think his time was better spent trying to improve one of those areas.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Raye said:


> Lol? Get your silly outdated comments out of here.


I'm talking about the "cringe" comment about brodie death, if a guy tried to play the victim and people found out that he replied "cringe" about Aubrey Honoring Brodie.....the guy would be "dead".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t give a shit about AEW flagging her, it´s in their rights to do so. But I do care about an owner being so sensitive that he actually takes time to tweet the random girl about her pirating a show that costs him "millions" to produce. *Between his failed Football, Soccer and Wrestling promotion ownerships*, you´d think his time was better spent trying to improve one of those areas.


How can you think people are not going to say that you're an hater when you say that....


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> How can you think people are not going to say that you're an hater when you say that....


Is his soccer or Football teams successful?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Is his soccer or Football teams successful?


You also said wrestling promotion


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The only reason you would flag someone’s content like this is because it makes you look like fucking shit. If your product is good, you would let the footage speak for itself.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Is his soccer or Football teams successful?


Fulham will likely survive in the prem and the jags are gonna get the best youngster in decades so maybe.
It depends on your standards


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> You also said wrestling promotion


That’s highly subjective.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

She tries way to hard to appeal to the Jim cornette community and SC Jerk.Her pinned tweet is cringe af


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh god... is Trevor Lawrence gonna appear on dynamite


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> You also said wrestling promotion


The jury is still out on their success.. They´re not dead yet, but they´re not exactly turning over the business either.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> I'm talking about the "cringe" comment about brodie death, if a guy tried to play the victim and people found out that he replied "cringe" about Aubrey Honoring Brodie.....the guy would be "dead".


People defending con don't understand, he just gave her 15 min's of fame to do more harm to his product.this is why Vince doesn't respond to everyone,she got wanted.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> *The jury is still out on their success.. *They´re not dead yet, but they´re not exactly turning over the business either.


So it's not a failure like you said


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

And the videos that were flagged weren´t about the PPV, were about her shitting on last dynamite (Shaq and MJF/Jericho segment). She didn´t reviewed the PPV yet.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> Fulham will likely survive in the prem and the jags are gonna get the best youngster in decades so maybe.
> It depends on your standards


As a less than casual sportsfan, I have VERY high standards. Fulham was ranked as one of the worst premier league teams ever in 2018/2019.. And I don´t remember them winning the league..
And how many times have the Jaguars been in the Superbowl?
Like I said, very casual, so unless you make it big time in those 2 sports, I´d probably not have paid much attention.


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> As a less than casual sportsfan, I have VERY high standards. Fulham was ranked as one of the worst premier league teams ever in 2018/2019.. And I don´t remember them winning the league..
> And how many times have the Jaguars been in the Superbowl?
> Like I said, very casual, so unless you make it big time in those 2 sports, I´d probably not have paid much attention.


I agree about the Jags being uninspiring but Fulham has improved despite being in a relegation battle, and its unlikely they'll ever win the league because of how insane the money has gotten in the top 5. Even being a lower table relegation battle club is out of reach for most.
But that's for another day


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> I agree with TK.


Of course you do. TK is the biggest cuck ever


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The Wood said:


> The only reason you would flag someone’s content like this is because it makes you look like fucking shit. If your product is good, you would let the footage speak for itself.


It would actually be free advertising. But he knows his ppv was garbage. 😂


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

he is really directly responding to Youtubers? what a clown. He makes himself look like a low rent promoter doing that. Vince would never be interacting with fans on Youtube.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> The girl makes money shitting on AEW and using their content...i would do the same.


How about all the other content that is used like say people that talk about a movie and used clips from the movie and then give the movie a bad review? (because when you analyze a movie there are negative and positive talks?) No studios are trying to block the content and it is much more expensive to produce than a wrestling show.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Never heard of her.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

This is more irrelevant than Blue Demon's Domestical violence scandal.

Everyone on internet behaves as Kira: He believes he is right. That was all on his head, though.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

For copyright reasons... yeah sure buddy, we all know you can't take criticism you thin skinned dweeb lol. Regardless idgaf about youtubers


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Remember how the blind defenders said Tony Khan himself would NEVER strike people and some company was doing it automatically? *


 "TK iz CoOL ViNcE iz a MonZtEr"

Not even vince is as petty and bitter as that nerd money mark lol


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Milhouse, I mean, tiny khan and the cult of aew are such small dick energy.

Imagine all the REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEing that would happen if WWE did this, but tiny is a good guy you guys, he's totally gonna have unions and health insurance so he's allowed to do this


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I've watched a few of her videos and I kinda feel sorry for her because she's clearly dating a wrestling fan and definitely would not be watching wrestling if he didn't make her. But then her wrestling content took off, when her real passion is movie reviews



i like her. shes got cool opinions and is purty without being like model hot


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Raye said:


> Lmao @ anyone who even remotely tries to defend her. As a content creator myself, I don't know what minor amount of functioning brain cells she has that tell her that she is within grounds of fair use. Her ENTIRE video is footage of AEW. She nitpicks words to fit her narrative but doesn't paint the whole picture of what fair use actually is. Trash videos, trash creator, trashier person. She has a tweet where she called something in memory of Brodie's death "cringe".



yeah i just saw that, thats pretty bad tbh and i have liked a few of her videos, her feud with otaku was hilarious


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wolf Mark said:


> How about all the other content that is used like say people that talk about a movie and used clips from the movie and then give the movie a bad review? (because when you analyze a movie there are negative and positive talks?) No studios are trying to block the content and it is much more expensive to produce than a wrestling show.


They’re not as insecure about their product, evidently.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The Wood said:


> They’re not as insecure about their product, evidently.


That is Clear. 😂


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Erik. said:


> Isn't she a female version of Cornette? Without having the experience of actuslly being in the business?
> 
> In the sense that she hates for revenue.


thats just not true about Cornette. which means you people dont understand him and probably never will.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Schwartzxz said:


> thats just not true about Cornette. which means you people dont understand him and probably never will.


Okay mate.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

its funny how the only acceptable opinion of AEW or wrestling in general right now is that its either the best it has ever been or atleast very very good with some bad things here and there. if you think that most of the stuff is not good, doesnt make any sense and at times is very embarrassing then you are just a hater. I cant take any opinion seriously from people like that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Schwartzxz said:


> its funny how the only acceptable opinion of AEW or wrestling in general right now is that its either the best it has ever been or atleast very very good with some bad things here and there. if you think that most of the stuff is not good, doesnt make any sense and at times is very embarrassing then you are just a hater. I cant take any opinion seriously from people like that.


Especially when you can point out where things actually don’t make sense, or are so similar to the WWE (which people apparently hate).


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Good riddance. Entitled "Youtubers" thinking that they can nfringe copyright while failing to understand what "fair use" is can all go fuck themselves. She's such a despicable piete of human garbage. It's hilarious how all the incels and white knights defend her over anything she does like a spoiled bitch to get attention.

Aubrey Edwards posted a picture of her wearing a "R.I.P. Brodie Lee" armband and this worthless turd replied "Cringe". Defend that, you freaks.

She deleted her tweet yesterday, but it's archived:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369725898186964997


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Punkhead said:


> Good riddance. Entitled "Youtubers" thinking that they can nfringe copyright while failing to understand what "fair use" is can all go fuck themselves. She's such a despicable piete of human garbage. It's hilarious how all the incels and white knights defend her over anything she does like a spoiled bitch to get attention.
> 
> Aubrey Edwards posted a picture of her wearing a "R.I.P. Brodie Lee" armband and this worthless turd replied "Cringe". Defend that, you freaks.
> 
> ...


I wouldn’t have made that tweet, but she’s obviously not cringing at someone mourning. People are not that fucking stupid, are they? Look at the tweet again and think about what someone might cringe at — regardless of whether you think it is cringe-worthy or not.

Why would the incels and white knights all be coming to her defence? This must be the most powerful defence force in the world—to unify such sworn enemies. Wouldn’t she be getting more defence then? Sounds like you’re seeing what you want to see.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The only reason you would flag someone’s content like this is because it makes you look like fucking shit.


Then NJPW must be the shittiest of the shit, because no one more aggressively performs DMCA takedowns than them. They've even gone for gifs and are ruthless beyond belief.

Haven't heard you go after them for it, since that doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

45banshee said:


> What IS fair use? This debate may go on for many years until the Supreme Court steps in and passes a bill.
> 
> But as far as I know of my limited knowledge of this...FAIR USE. Its ok to show very small clips of said material your reviewing and still pics AS LONG as you provide commentary/critic over it.
> 
> ...


This guy is too personable for his own good. Don't respond on twitter to fans for fucks sake.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

She looks & sounds like a white trash. Good riddance !


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I have to say I don't think TK should be getting involved to the degree of sending a personal response on twitter. He's shown some petulance a few times recently which is not ideal. 

Having said that 

I suspect he is correct about the use of footage
no idea who this girl is but her 'cringe' tweet was pretty low and tells me I shouldn't really care


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Then NJPW must be the shittiest of the shit, because no one more aggressively performs DMCA takedowns than them. They've even gone for gifs and are ruthless beyond belief.
> 
> Haven't heard you go after them for it, since that doesn't fit your narrative.


It's almost as if people who like bitching online have no clue how Youtube copyright strikes work. Judging by their posts, they probably think that Tony Khan personally sits behind a computer all day handing out bans. It's an automated Youtube algorithm which automatically flags content (often wrongly) and gives copyright strikes, not some totalitarian regime censoring dissidents for fuck's sake.



Pentagon Senior said:


> no idea who this girl is but her 'cringe' tweet was pretty low and tells me I shouldn't really care


You shouldn't and nobody should. From what I've seen, she tries very hard to brand herself as a "female Cornette" and calls him "dad" in a super creepy way. She's just a random attention whore, so I would agree with everyone saying that Tony Khan shouldn't have even replied, because attention is all she wants.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I have to say I don't think TK should be getting involved to the degree of sending a personal response on twitter. He's shown some petulance a few times recently which is not ideal.
> 
> Having said that
> 
> ...


I gave her a view once.. I´m not doing that again. She might represent a 'fan' unlike Cornette who is a professional, but her voice and soundeffects is simply too much for me. 
Tony is probably right about the copyright stuff, I´m not disputing that, but he comes off as a fool for even acknowleging her existence.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I wouldn’t have made that tweet, but she’s obviously not cringing at someone mourning. People are not that fucking stupid, are they? Look at the tweet again and think about what someone might cringe at — regardless of whether you think it is cringe-worthy or not.
> 
> Why would the incels and white knights all be coming to her defence? This must be the most powerful defence force in the world—to unify such sworn enemies. Wouldn’t she be getting more defence then? Sounds like you’re seeing what you want to see.


No brother. On this one, you're the one trying to see what you want to see. It's right there. Everyone sees what she replied CRINGE to, and on this one it's you making excuses and saying that's not what she really meant.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Fundamentally Tony Khan shouldn't have gotten involved. He's completely right that she's infringing on content that isn't hers but he has given oxygen to a quite clearly toxic individual.

I admire his personable approach but he needs to pick and choose his interactions a bit more sensibly.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd never heard of her before TK gave her the publicity but it seems like she's a piece of shit.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread as been hilarious just too see The Wood white knight like a simp for this generic youtube thot, but i don't see whats the point, she can still make her videos just change a bit the format.

And... that Brodie Lee tweet was brutal, what a bitch.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crasp said:


> I'd never heard of her before TK gave her the publicity but *it seems like she's a piece of shit*.


----------



## Arn Anderson goat (Dec 25, 2020)

She's a troll who intentionally belittles khan's product, I'd do the same


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Damn I didn't think this thread would get this many views and replies. At the most I was thinking 40 replies this blew up more than the sparkling light show match. 

Reason I titled my post that she hit the big time cause whenever you have a public figure or someone who gets regular TV time and that person messages or responds to another their always gonna get more eyeballs on them. Sure enough Cinema girl has gained roughly about 300 new followers. I think that Brodie Lee comment damaged her big time and yeah fuck her forever for that one. I'm sure it wasn't so much honoring Brodie Lee its she has it in for Aubrey Edward's for some reason. She's gone in on her on more than one occasion but that Brodie Lee tweet was the very wrong time to get on Aubrey.

And LOL at Cinema Girl saying to Tony this means war. I'm somewhat of a fan if hers but she's delusional if she thinks she's gonna win over corporate giant business men. Lets be real she's inconsequential in the grand scheme of things. If her youtube channel got banned tomorrow 99% wouldn't know or much care about her. Not only is she going agaisnt Tony and AEW in this "war" but you have to deal with TNT and Fite TV whenever they run AEW programming. 

As of this morning she's still talking shit now her channel might get terminated. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370041121859117056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370041859272237058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370042026855690242

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370042353659023360


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

45banshee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370042353659023360


I like how someone responds "That was Undertaker" and her reply is "I got my balding white guys mixed up". Seems like she's taken the "be a dickhead to everyone about everything" approach. Bold strategy cotton, lets see if it pays off for her.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Brodus Clay said:


> This thread as been hilarious just too see The Wood white knight like a simp for this generic youtube thot, but i don't see whats the point, she can still make her videos just change a bit the format.
> 
> And... that Brodie Lee tweet was brutal, what a bitch.


It has been entertaining 🤣 can you imagine his take on this random youtuber if she was pro AEW?


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

She is such a douche and the small following of simps she has is expected but still pathetic af. She deserves everything bad that comes her way. Seeing that GOC is an upfront cunt, I wouldn’t be surprised if Cornette took a liking to her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Krin said:


> he is really directly responding to Youtubers? what a clown. He makes himself look like a low rent promoter doing that. Vince would never be interacting with fans on Youtube.


To be fair vince can't use a computer lmfao


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LMFAO MLW just struck her shit down too HAHA fuck you whiney bitch!!!

She said war was on.......like I said all she can do is post victim videos bitch ain't gonna do shit but take the big L.

Glad MLW is following suit pretty soon every org shes profited off of will shut her down and rightfully so.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

45banshee said:


> Damn I didn't think this thread would get this many views and replies. At the most I was thinking 40 replies this blew up more than the sparkling light show match.
> 
> Reason I titled my post that she hit the big time cause whenever you have a public figure or someone who gets regular TV time and that person messages or responds to another their always gonna get more eyeballs on them. Sure enough Cinema girl has gained roughly about 300 new followers. I think that Brodie Lee comment damaged her big time and yeah fuck her forever for that one. I'm sure it wasn't so much honoring Brodie Lee its she has it in for Aubrey Edward's for some reason. She's gone in on her on more than one occasion but that Brodie Lee tweet was the very wrong time to get on Aubrey.
> 
> ...


Hope she keeps running her dumb mouth as now AEW and MLW are shutting her shit down,if she has more videos about other promotions guaranteed they'll be coming after her next. 


Take the L and like it bitch BWAHAHAHA


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> She is such a douche and the small following of simps she has is expected but still pathetic af. She deserves everything bad that comes her way. Seeing that GOC is an upfront cunt, I wouldn’t be surprised if Cornette took a liking to her.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah she's ok


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

She should be thankful to Tony Khan for the free advertisement. She got 4,27 K subscribers with her most watched video being 38 K views, which is an exception. Good for taking that footage down but he shouldn't respond on social media to every nobody who seeks attention.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Nah she's awesome and she's also beyond sexy


In to little girls?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> In to little girls?


Shes an orthodontist.

I'm assuming there aren't many little kids doing that gig.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Shes an orthodontist.
> 
> I'm assuming there aren't many little kids doing that gig.


You can be 18yr old orthodontist lol

She looks like shes 16


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MoxAsylum said:


> Nah she's awesome and she's also beyond sexy


LOL...mysoginist girl, don´t respect the deads...this is awesome?


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Nah she's awesome and she's also beyond sexy


Back on ur bullshit, huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, a lot of visceral hatred for a woman who voices her opinion. I don’t even get that much heat when I criticise the company. I’ve even been called a “white knight” and a “simp” for daring not to froth at the mouth for Tony Khan personally going after her. I think a bit of irony is probably contained in some of these responses. A LOT of downright viscousness. I don’t think many of you should be throwing the word “toxic” around. 



3venflow said:


> Then NJPW must be the shittiest of the shit, because no one more aggressively performs DMCA takedowns than them. They've even gone for gifs and are ruthless beyond belief.
> 
> Haven't heard you go after them for it, since that doesn't fit your narrative.


When the fuck has it ever come up? My narrative? This is the first conversation I can remember having about it. So here we go: Yeah, fuck New Japan too. How does that fit your narrative about my narrative?

Fair use is a thing, fuckers. People make content about content. I’ll always stand up for people being able to do that. And yes, before anyone asks: Fuck MLW too. 



Punkhead said:


> It's almost as if people who like bitching online have no clue how Youtube copyright strikes work. Judging by their posts, they probably think that Tony Khan personally sits behind a computer all day handing out bans. It's an automated Youtube algorithm which automatically flags content (often wrongly) and gives copyright strikes, not some totalitarian regime censoring dissidents for fuck's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't and nobody should. From what I've seen, she tries very hard to brand herself as a "female Cornette" and calls him "dad" in a super creepy way. She's just a random attention whore, so I would agree with everyone saying that Tony Khan shouldn't have even replied, because attention is all she wants.


Tony Khan has personally responded and targeted her...you’re a bit late to this party. 



Klitschko said:


> No brother. On this one, you're the one trying to see what you want to see. It's right there. Everyone sees what she replied CRINGE to, and on this one it's you making excuses and saying that's not what she really meant.


Think for a second: Why would someone deliberately do that to their brand? I know we get conditioned by watching shitty wrestling, but think. Why would someone mock the death of ANYONE (other than maybe an oppressive political figure) if they were trying to get more viewers?

I think it was a silly tweet to make. Pick your battles and all that. Knowing how fans of this company get, it was never going to be well-received. “Cringe” was not the smartest word to use, and making the point in the first place was not the smartest thing to do. Aubrey is too small a target anyway, and she could have just been messed up from grieving.

What I won’t defend GOC on is transphobia, if she said something transphobic. Shock Street alluded to something like that, but no one has shared that, because of course a bunch of frothing fanboys calling for a female critic’s head are going to focus on their brand being dissed than an actual shitty thing to say. But that’s to be expected.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> You can be 18yr old orthodontist lol


Um, what?


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

Get this free loader shut down.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> What I won’t defend GOC on is transphobia, if she said something transphobic. Shock Street alluded to something like that, but no one has shared that, because of course a bunch of frothing fanboys calling for a female critic’s head are going to focus on their brand being dissed than an actual shitty thing to say. But that’s to be expected.


I went to go get the time stamp and it turns out I'm a fuckup and heard something that wasn't said. I just edited my post but will admit here I dun goofed. For some reason I remembered her saying that women don't want someone like Nyla to represent them, but that was not her exact words by any means:






At about 8 minutes. I still think the Brodie comment was really tasteless, but yeah I fucked up


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Um, what?


Its called a joke buddy lol 👌


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Wood said:


> When the fuck has it ever come up? My narrative? This is the first conversation I can remember having about it. So here we go: Yeah, fuck New Japan too. How does that fit your narrative about my narrative?


Your narrative = latch on to anything remotely negative towards AEW and use it as a stick to beat the company with. Even the most irrelevant story, you're all over it like a hound on blood. You almost NEVER give them credit for anything - be it a good match or good angle - but are always among the first to spit venom when anything with negative connotations appears.

Fucking hell, they even made a Cornette wet dream faction (minus Spears) and you, who parrots almost every opinion of his, even couldn't enjoy that. What misery.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shock Street said:


> I went to go get the time stamp and it turns out I'm a fuckup and heard something that wasn't said. I just edited my post but will admit here I dun goofed. For some reason I remembered her saying that women don't want someone like Nyla to represent them, but that was not her exact words by any means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s actually really big of you. I was about ready to join you on that side too, haha. If she had of said that, would have been fucked. But thanks for correcting. Especially since I don’t think anyone called you out for it or anything and you just caught yourself.

She obviously needs to be more clear with her intent. She’s making it too easy for her to be misconstrued.

With the Brodie thing, I thought the “cringe” (which was definitely the wrong word to use) was in the promotion of the show. I think she’s seeing Aubrey hashtag off the back of someone’s death as taking advantage of that. Which just didn’t need to be pointed out in a messy time, and Aubrey probably didn’t even think about it. And may not even know how hashtags work. It wasn’t the time to grab a pitchfork anyway. Even Cornette gave them a “pass” that week. But I chalk that down to just youthful stupidity and immaturity.



$Dolladrew$ said:


> Its called a joke buddy lol 👌


Oh, sorry. Genuinely thought you were being serious because...well, people are stretching A LOT in here.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> Your narrative = latch on to anything remotely negative towards AEW and use it as a stick to beat the company with. Even the most irrelevant story, you're all over it like a hound on blood. You almost NEVER give them credit for anything - be it a good match or good angle - but are always among the first to spit venom when anything with negative connotations appears.
> 
> Fucking hell, they even made a Cornette wet dream faction (minus Spears) and you, who parrots almost every opinion of his, even couldn't enjoy that. What misery.


Most of it is negative. I don’t need to latch onto anything. Nor do I trust you to tell me what is or isn’t relevant. I don’t find millionaires bullying YouTube personalities irrelevant. I’ll give them credit when I feel they deserve credit. Not when you do.

And for the record, I am giving a big fuck you to all the promotions who do this. New Japan and MLW can get “beat with my negativity” too.

Why the fuck are you even bringing up that faction? Too little too late is a saying for a reason. Stop trying to police what I like even in threads that aren’t about it.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Hayabusasc said:


> Fundamentally Tony Khan shouldn't have gotten involved. He's completely right that she's infringing on content that isn't hers but he has given oxygen to a quite clearly toxic individual.
> 
> I admire his personable approach but he needs to pick and choose his interactions a bit more sensibly.



Toxic come on. Few times I have watched her she is pretty tame. The comments on here towards her are a million times more toxic than the content of her videos.

Fuck me if some of you guys were around couple of years ago when Bruce Blitz was shouting and screaming death upon John Cena for 2 hours you would have heart attack.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The fact that other videos of her are being deleted is pretty satisfying.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That’s actually really big of you. I was about ready to join you on that side too, haha. If she had of said that, would have been fucked. But thanks for correcting. Especially since I don’t think anyone called you out for it or anything and you just caught yourself.


I think it's important to call myself out if I'm going to take the time to call others out. Otherwise someone else will do it for me and I'll look like an idiot!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Someone gave her the 2nd strike...look at her response:









She is disgusting, she exposed the email of the person and his name.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> Toxic come on. Few times I have watched her she is pretty tame. The comments on here towards her are a million times more toxic than the content of her videos.
> 
> Fuck me if some of you guys were around couple of years ago when Bruce Blitz was shouting and screaming death upon John Cena for 2 hours you would have heart attack.


Nah Bruce would've been cheered as hating on Cena was the thing lol. Gritz however lol. But people don't really care about her not applying to fair use, it's the relentless bashing of AEW. The Brodie thing is just a nice coincidence


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hope she keeps running her dumb mouth as now AEW and MLW are shutting her shit down,if she has more videos about other promotions guaranteed they'll be coming after her next.
> 
> 
> Take the L and like it bitch BWAHAHAHA


Damn, I'm cringing.



validreasoning said:


> Toxic come on. Few times I have watched her she is pretty tame. The comments on here towards her are a million times more toxic than the content of her videos.
> 
> Fuck me if some of you guys were around couple of years ago when Bruce Blitz was shouting and screaming death upon John Cena for 2 hours you would have heart attack.


She is pretty tame, I agree with some of what she says and disagree with some of what she says. There are much worse and annoying on the YouTubes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ProjectGargano said:


> Someone gave her the 2nd strike...look at her response:
> View attachment 98512
> 
> 
> She is disgusting, she exposed the email of the person and his name.


That is a shitty thing to do. Do not agree with doxxing at all. Surely there’s a better way to get yours back.

Fight it through the proper channels. Make new content talking about how insecure they are.

None of that changes what a prick Tony Khan is though. Starting to believe he wouldn’t have the courtesy to give the dog the reach-around.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Wood said:


> That is a shitty thing to do. Do not agree with doxxing at all. Surely there’s a better way to get yours back.
> 
> Fight it through the proper channels. Make new content talking about how insecure they are.
> 
> None of that changes what a prick Tony Khan is though. Starting to believe he wouldn’t have the courtesy to give the dog the reach-around.


What is this thing that the bitch is saying that TK w*nks dogs?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ProjectGargano said:


> What is this thing that the bitch is saying that TK w*nks dogs?


No, a Fulham supporter took a sign to a game that said it and Tony Khan embarrassed himself by responding to it.

Why is she a “bitch?” Sort the woman issues out in your life, man.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Why is she a “bitch?”


She already showed why.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Wood said:


> No, a Fulham supporter took a sign to a game that said it and Tony Khan embarrassed himself by responding to it.
> 
> Why is she a “bitch?” Sort the woman issues out in your life, man.


I have no issues, i am calling her by that because the disgusting actions that she already did. If you know my interactions in this forum you know that this is not my usually vocabulary. But she is a piece of trash.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Doxxing ain't cool. I remember somebody did that to JD after the whole Alexa thing. 

Otaku gave her the second strike. One more her channel gets deleted. 

Why Otaku wait this long though. That video on him has been up for a month if not longer


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

45banshee said:


> Why Otaku wait this long though. That video on him has been up for a month if not longer


Wants praise from his hero.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ProjectGargano said:


> I have no issues, i am calling her by that because the disgusting actions that she already did. If you know my interactions in this forum you know that this is not my usually vocabulary. But she is a piece of trash.


Because she doesn’t like AEW?


45banshee said:


> Doxxing ain't cool. I remember somebody did that to JD after the whole Alexa thing.
> 
> Otaku gave her the second strike. One more her channel gets deleted.
> 
> Why Otaku wait this long though. That video on him has been up for a month if not longer


Because they know it’s a shitty thing to do and now TK has done it everyone is trying to get in. It’s called a dogpile.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Tiny Khan really feels threatened by her huh? 

That’s how I know he’ll never ascend anywhere close to Vince’s level. He’s way too emotional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah Bruce would've been cheered as hating on Cena was the thing lol. Gritz however lol. But people don't really care about her not applying to fair use, it's the relentless bashing of AEW. The Brodie thing is just a nice coincidence


Nah, there were Bruce Blitz threads on here and he got a lot hate. Got it in his yt comment sections, too.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would Tony Khan get involved with this? How does he have such little self awareness? This makes him look like a fool. 

I couldn’t possibly imagine any McMahon or anyone in any position of authority in WWE getting into a war of words on social media with a small part time youtuber. Could you imagine an owner of a sports franchise getting into with the fans on social media? Oh wait a minute...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NathanMayberry said:


> Tiny Khan really feels threatened by her huh?
> 
> That’s how I know he’ll never ascend anywhere close to Vince’s level. He’s way too emotional.
> 
> ...


I think there might be something to people noticing how disheveled Tony looks. The dude’s got to be spread so thin with his business ventures and trying to keep up a positive public image. He’s got to be exhausted. Would honestly not surprise me if the dude has a breakdown or something.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> In to little girls?


I'm not a pedo, she's definitely in her 20's


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone who doesn't think AEW/TK in the right is coming out as a stupid hater.



RapShepard said:


> He's not the worst lol. But he's just emotional, her biggest video has 37k videos he just gave her more attention than she's ever had. On top of that things like this loses more fans than it gains him. Nobody is going to go "hey that Tony is a cool guy" that didn't already like him. *But some will certainly go "man Tony is a goof/dick".*


Those people are morons and spineless.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Anyone who doesn't think AEW/TK in the right is coming out as a stupid hater.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are morons and spineless.


You don't even believe that lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You don't even believe that lol


When you get shat on and mocked by someone who has influence, you respond and put them in their place or else you're just a pushover.
Tony being someone who confronts people is what I love about him. Hell, if i could I'd sue her and ruin her life (if he has the legal merits).


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> When you get shat on and mocked by someone who has influence, you respond and put them in their place or else you're just a pushover.


Has influence her highest rated video has under 50k views lol. If she was Jim Cornette level sure get your response back. Hell if he actually had something funny to say in the comeback cool. But what he had was a passive aggressive comment that made him look goofy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Has influence her highest rated video has under 50k views lol. If she was Jim Cornette level sure get your response back. Hell if he actually had something funny to say in the comeback cool. *But what he had was a passive aggressive comment that made him look goofy.*


50K is still a reach.
Passive aggressiveness is a good skill ya'll need to learn. I learned that the hard way after 5 years in France dealing with french people. "I'm sorry this affected your revenue" is perfect response.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> 50K is still a reach.
> Passive aggressiveness is a good skill ya'll need to learn. I learned that the hard way after 5 years in France dealing with french people. "I'm sorry this affected your revenue" is perfect response.


No it's not lol, she has no reach to actually harm his product and no being passive aggressive to a random YouTuber isn't a good look.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> No it's not lol, she has no reach to actually harm his product and no being passive aggressive to a random YouTuber isn't a good look.


Yes it is, you can get away with a lot of things doing it and not come off as psycho (hence, passive aggressive > aggressive).
He responded to a meathead football players before and put them in their place, you know that people are going to shit on him in any case especially if they're already on the AEW hate (or Billionaires hate) spectrum. Not a good look to some people, to others who care about standing your ground and not getting shit on and taking it, a good look. Too bad you're right and many people do seem to be a bunch of pussies who take it without dishing it back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Yes it is, you can get away with a lot of things doing it and not come off as psycho (hence, passive aggressive > aggressive).
> He responded to a meathead football players before and put them in their place, you know that people are going to shit on him in any case especially if they're already on the AEW hate (or Billionaires hate) spectrum. Not a good look to some people, to others who care about standing your ground and not getting shit on and taking it, a good look. *Too bad you're right and many people do seem to be a bunch of pussies who take it without dishing it back.*


Only people that are insecure or who can't handle their emotions feel the need to defend themselves against everything. Knowing when to let shit go and ignore it is a good life skill. Not to say people aren't human and don't occasionally act out. But no there's nothing respectable about being passive aggressive, if you're going to fire shots back just fire back.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Only people that are insecure or who can't handle their emotions feel the need to defend themselves against everything. Knowing when to let shit go and ignore it is a good life skill. Not to say people aren't human and don't occasionally act out. But no there's nothing respectable about being passive aggressive, if you're going to fire shots back just fire back.


Clearly he’s not doing all the time. 
Firing shots back could get you into a lot of trouble. Better to be passive agressive, deliver the message, put them in their place feeling useless and ashamed with no power to fight back, and if they don’t know how to be passive agressive back and decide to « shoot back » you could trap them and have legal grounds to ruin their lives. Play smart and stand your ground.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370414531072131073


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Jim Cornette finally acknowledged her...somewhat 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370393569165512712


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Anyone who doesn't think AEW/TK in the right is coming out as a stupid hater.
> 
> 
> 
> Those people are morons and spineless.


The right of what exactly? They are giving a no name YouTuber legitimacy and more publicity than any of her videos ever would.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

What a numpty. What does she expect? It's the law for a reason you fucking penis.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

She's got a new channel now thats covers only wrestling if you care to sub or look at the videos. Shes still going in on AEW lol that pic


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370550638514425858
I meant this pic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370555339507179521


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Not Matt Hardy now getting in on this lol I thought this was over.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370802439377448961

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370871516263542789

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371181709987868673


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Dont use shit that's not yours to make revenue....is this not common knowledge?


Fir use brudda!


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

45banshee said:


> Not Matt Hardy now getting in on this lol I thought this was over.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370802439377448961
> ...


Good. I’m glad Matt is calling that bitch out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *There was literally no good that could come out of him responding to her. It will always look like the big bad billionaire bullying a little girl. He has no concept of optics or self-awareness.*


He understands, he just doesn't give a shit. Bunch of internet nerds thought he was a saviour cos he looked like a nerd...just like them!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

wrasslin_casual said:


> Fir use brudda!


YouTube that shit dont exist, lol it's the creators prerogative to do what they want with their content including shutting down ppl profiting off of their shit.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

This thread is still going?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CookieMonsterPunk_SES said:


> Good. I’m glad Matt is calling that bitch out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


finally.

The teleporting goof has weighed in!


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

AEW must have the largest collection of thin skinned assholes in pro wrestling history.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Um, she actually half-way tries to stick up for you, Matt. Points out how cruel it is to exploit your concussed ass.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

There's this push in society to make criticism of consumer entertainment out of bounds, this didn't start with AEW.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

If they'd listen to her review of the death match she actually praised Kenny and Moxley and the match itself up until the Good Brothers came in and I agree. I was enjoying the match myself till the GB came out. I would have preferred it stay 1 on 1 but I guess thats a way to get more heat on Kenny and "protect" Moxley.

Said she felt bad for all the wrestlers involved and its dumb to say Kenny is a bad dynamite expert or something since, you know, he built it. She didn't feel bad for Tony Khah thought.. and she's pretty much right on all her points.

Couldn't they hire or a demolition expert or whatever their called in this field to set up the explosives?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Never heard this of her until now, but damn this bitch is hilarious. Subscribed.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

She's back at it again with a AEW sucks part 4.

Haven't watched it yet its 45 minutes long.

Say what you want about her views on AEW and her voice but she's got a damn nice body


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

45banshee said:


> She's back at it again with a AEW sucks part 4.
> 
> Haven't watched it yet its 45 minutes long.
> 
> *Say what you want about her views on AEW and her voice but she's got a damn nice body*


Bro, have some self respect and stop bumping stupid thots media crap.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Bro, have some self respect and stop bumping stupid thots media crap.


Fuck when you said necro I thought you meant actual necrophilia. Yeah this woman's 15 minutes are up


----------

